# Lithium Trolling Motor Batteries



## EclecticRednek (Sep 8, 2011)

Anyone found a Lithium trolling motor battery worth the price? Want a light weight 24v set up that's not Fat Albert......


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

EclecticRednek said:


> Anyone found a Lithium trolling motor battery worth the price? Want a light weight 24v set up that's not Fat Albert......


My buddy's brother went with some on his new Morada CE 24. He was going to get them on the 22 he had build in 2014/15, but decided against it because he couldn't find one he had enough confidence in. This time around he went with Lithium Pros M3110 – 1500 cranking amps – 34 lbs and Lithium Pros M3140-36v & charger - 38 lbs. Here's a link to his hull truth thread.
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/722014-2016-morada-24-cf-350-verado-cold-fusion-white.html


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't know if these would be right for you, but they are compact, weigh 28# and can be mounted in any direction except upside down. Scroll down on the link for more info:
http://www.odysseybatteries.com/batteries/pc925_series.htm


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Lithium Pros M3140-36v & charger = $2500.00

I do not think so.........................


----------

